

Easiest way to create cool logos - subhash
http://cooltext.com/Logos
It works with GIMP in the background. Many of the logo designs are intriguing enough. Definitely worth a try ..
======
ed
... in 1996.

~~~
tuukkah
So they forgot to update their scripts and textures that come with Gimp to
this decade. Other than that, I'd still expect it to work for those who accept
cheap. For example, take palettes from this <http://kuler.adobe.com>

~~~
SwellJoe
You'd be better off downloading Inkscape, and using straight up plain fonts,
with said Kuler palette, than using that tool. Those are simply awful by any
definition, and suggesting them for logos is counter-productive, at best.

------
david
Web 2.0 meets Web 0.2...

